# Paper Mache Head for Costume



## zombiemommy (Sep 27, 2009)

My hubby wanted to be a demonic bobblehead  this year so I am making his costume head out of paper mache. This is what I have done so far. It needs some more strip mache and then a thin layer of clay. Don't want it to be too heavy. It also has a bottom jaw that needs to be attached. After paint and waterproof next year it will become one of our outdoor props.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey that's NICE ZMom....How will you make it bobble? Please show us the finished product when you get a chance....Thanks


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

The Demon head mask is turning out sweet. You are right about using very little clay because of the weight issue. I did a large over the head mask this spring and made it about 95% strip mache, only using a small amount of clay for texture...still a tad heavy but useable.

Papier Mache Over The Head Mask

Can't wait to see pictures of the finished piece...also what is the rest of the costume going to look like?


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

This looks great! I can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## zombiemommy (Sep 27, 2009)

Scott - I ask him that last night actually and he said and I quote " maybe I will wear my tuxedo t-shirt" So as for the rest of his out fit it's anyones guess. LOL I love Mr Bonehead he is awesome. 

Beelce and Ms Wicked - Thanks for the compliments I will post more as I finish more. Lots to do lots to do. I am thinking about a big spring attached to a bike helmet inside the head for the bobble. It would definately fit because I covered an exercise ball. This thing is huge. LOL Good thing the Hubs is over 6 ft


----------



## zombiemommy (Sep 27, 2009)

Well here is an update with the bottom jaw attatched and my six year old nephew trying it out for me. LOL


















(sorry about the crappy pic it's a cell phone pic my sister took.)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, he looks SO adorable in that huge head


----------



## zombiemommy (Sep 27, 2009)

I know right maybe he should be the bobblehead and my hubby should be the Vampire


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Holy crap that thing is huge. Looking really good.


----------



## zombiemommy (Sep 27, 2009)

Yeah thank goodness for our old house with extremely tall ceilings.


----------

